# Sydney Southside Sat 3 March



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Well after my lack of fishing time at Barlings i'm keen to get out this Saturday early for a crack at the comp and to deliver some 'pent up fishing fury" onto some fish..

Seabreeze is currently forecasting very light winds, calm seas and a high tide at 10am with light rain / drizzle also predicted

I'll need to be out and back early (off the water by 10 at the latest), but my plan is to have a bagful of fish by then anyway.

Options at the moment are:-

1. Kurnell Launch - offshore trolling for kingfish/salmon/tailor around the Botany Bay headlands with the backup/later option of drifting the sandflats for flathead. This area usually produces some nice fish and the launch is great - 10 metres from the car to the sand.

2. Grays point Launch - this is a protected sandy beach launch into the upper reaches of the port Hacking estuary system. With all the rainfall predicted this week i'm not sure how the fishing will be, but theres good popper fishing over the flats for bream, whiting and flathead. There's also tailor, estuary perch at the head of the river and the chance of a jewfish. It is very protected and a lovely area to spend a few hours. Another great launch spot also.

Anyone keen?? Preferred option??


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Might be up for that...have to check about a B'day Party start time first. Never fished down there so would like to see it.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I'd be keen to try the grays point launch some time (I have fished from the sand bank there before with success - good spot to get nippers) but I am going to try Blackwattle Bay (near the fish markets) this Saturday. I figure there must be some good bream around the jetties that are getting fat and lazy feeding off the trawler waste.

I have also seen a number of poddy mullet around the launch spot so I might downrig one near the bridge pylons for mulloway etc.

You are welcome to join me.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

i'll be launching at Silver Beach, Kurnell at around 6am. 200m north of the oil wharf on Prince Charles parade. map attached.

heading out around the heads chasing kingies and salmon.

anyone keen to join me, see you there.

sorry deano, I need to stay local as I have to be home early (will be off the water around 9am)


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

That'd be a good trip Dave! Hope you get loads of fish


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I'll join you next time Davey


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

:shock: bloody hell.....so many options

like the idea of chasing something with a bit of pull 8) 
(although I suck at it) :?

I'm 80% there mate

hope to see you before 6.00

Steve


----------

